# Tadpole development timeline help



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello all,

I am new to breeding darts. Specifically I have banded leucs and my first tadpole hatched and was put in water on June 11th. I'm curious as to a general timeline on tadpole development. Specifically when are the back legs generally noticeable? What is the general time until they leave the water? Is there a specific temperature breeders like to keep their tads at? I am currently keeping my tads with a small piece of almond leaf and some java moss at room temp and i keep my apt around 71-72. I'm feeding Josh's frogs tadpole bites and sera micron. The oldest tads are very large but I still don't see any back legs after 3 weeks which worries me.


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

I can't really comment on the timing just yet but you might want to read this thread about feeding:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...lis-tadpole-mortality-issues.html#post2908314

Good luck with your tads.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

You won't see back legs at 3 weeks. More like 5-6 weeks and then they grow quite fast after that. Generally full morphing time is 60-90 days depending on species and water conditions. I try to keep my tads around 73-74, a bit warmer than normal room temperature. However 71-72 is totally fine.


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

erikm said:


> You won't see back legs at 3 weeks. More like 5-6 weeks and then they grow quite fast after that. Generally full morphing time is 60-90 days depending on species and water conditions. I try to keep my tads around 73-74, a bit warmer than normal room temperature. However 71-72 is totally fine.


Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yea they will grow bigger for several weeks and then usually just past halfway you can start to see the back legs come in, and they will continue to grow larger for a few weeks more. By the time the tadpoles are almost done, their back legs will be be bent and positioned just like the way a frog has it's legs bent at the knee and ankle areas, but they start out looking straight and thin when they are first forming. Also the front legs don't slowly grow in like the backs legs do; they are forming inside and then they literally "pop" out on day, which signals the tadpole is within a few days of transitioning to land and should have an easy access to a place to climb out. You'll be able to see the front legs/ elbows through the translucent patch of skin on the side or bottom of the tadpoles a day or so before they "pop" out so you know when it's coming.
It usually takes mine about 2-2.5 months from hatched egg to froglet, but it will vary based on water temp, food, etc.
Good luck,
Bryan


----------



## eros (Dec 5, 2016)

Lol my leucs was hatched the same day i just got 2 at the moment they dtill havent grew back legs how about yours


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey I'm sorry I'm just now getting back to you but my tads are doing well. My oldest ones are just about to pop out front legs and are starting to get their yellow banding. Hoping yours are doing well!


----------



## eros (Dec 5, 2016)

The first pic was on September 5th and the second was September 10th i have one more same clutch that growing his back legs... I wonder why one is growing faster then the other ? Is this the same with you?


----------

